# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Shkronja XH

## alibaba

Ideja ishte e Hyjnjeriut, por desha t'a zgjeroj si temë.

A janë fjalë turke ose edhe franceze të gjitha ato fjalë që përmbajnë shkronjën XH xh?

----------


## Zombi

Shume interesante ne fakt. Ne fjalorin tim gjeta vetem nje fjale shqipe XHAXHA e shoqeruar me XHAXHESHE, te gjitha ishin fjale te huaja dhe jo vetem turke dhe frenge. Por, jo vetem fjalet qe fillojne me XH jane te huaja, edhe shumica e fjaleve qe kane Xh-ne ne mes te fjales psh: AXHAMI, ENXHINE  :buzeqeshje: 

Mendoj qe kjo shkronje mund lirisht te zevendesohet me GJ-ne, dhe te zhduket fare. Kuptohet nese pajtohen Tetovaret. 

Xhi bojsh?

----------


## xfiles

> Mendoj qe kjo shkronje mund lirisht te zevendesohet me GJ-ne, dhe te zhduket fare. Kuptohet nese pajtohen Tetovaret. 
> 
> Xhi bojsh?


shiko se Xh dhe Gj jane dy tinguj krejt te ndryshem, edhe pse shkembehen mes dialekteve tosk dhe gege, dmth qe ajo qe eshte Xh ne toskerishte eshte Gj ne gegerishte dhe anasjelltas.
As Xh nuk mund te zevendesoje kurre Gj, dhe as Gj nuk mund te zevendesoje Xh.

----------


## Zombi

Ashtu eshte, kane tinguj te ndryshem. Do ishte mire te sjellesh ndonje fjale si shembull, se nuk po me bie ndermend per momentin. 
Disa fjale me Xh qe perdoren ne dialekt, nje gjuhen e njesuar jane te zenvedesuara me Gj.  
psh:

Xhinkalle-Gjinkalle
Xhemon-Gjemon

----------


## xfiles

Kurse fjala "Gjak" ne jug shqiptohet "Xhak" ne veri.
Fjala "Gjyshi" ne jug, "Xhi(y?)shi" ne veri(te pakten dibrançe kshu eshte)

Pra nuk eshte se Veriu perdor Gj ne vend te Xh dhe jugu Gj ne vend te Xh, thjesht kemi tendencen qe aty ku ju perdorni Gj ne perdorim Xh, dhe aty ku ju perdorni Xh ne perdorim Gj.

Tani me thoni se si mund te zevendesoje shkronja Gj shkronjen Xh, kur perveç se jane tinguj te ndryshem perdoren te dy tingujt prej te dyja dialekteve?

----------


## Zombi

Ka shume pak fjale shqipe me XH, shume pak. Dhe ketu eshte ceshtja. Edhe ato fjale qe perdoren ne dialekt, vec me jane te zevendesuara me Gj. Por nuk e pergjithesoj. Mund edhe te kete fjale qe nuk mund te zevendesohen, por sic te thash dhe me siper nuk me bien ndermend.

----------


## alibaba

> Tani me thoni se si mund te zevendesoje shkronja Gj shkronjen Xh, kur perveç se jane tinguj te ndryshem perdoren te dy tingujt prej te dyja dialekteve?


Ideja është JO të zëvendësohet. Por shkronja XH të zhduket fare nga fjalori bashkë me fjalët që e përmbajnë atë.

----------


## BEHARI

> Ideja është JO të zëvendësohet. Por shkronja XH të zhduket fare nga fjalori bashkë me fjalët që e përmbajnë atë.


ne se do zhduket shkrnja Xh sic thua ti, ate here si do i shqiptosh keto emra apo folje??
p.sh Xhaketa,Xham,Xhaxha,Xhevahir,Xhungul,Xhep,xhevdet,  Xhamia,??

kurse dikush tjeter na holli idene e zevendesimit te shkronjes XH me shkronjen GJ,
qe do thote ,ne se i drejtohesh nje shitesi me jep nje (gj)XHEL per floke prite kur te japin nje gjel deti!!
prandaj une mendoj se te dy keto shkronja e kryejne funksionin e tyre me se miri ne gjuhen shqipe,aq me teper qe nevet nuk kemi aq dituri sa kishin hartuesit e gjuhes shqipe!!

----------


## xfiles

Jam dakord me Beharin,
ato fjalet 90% mund te jene dhe jane te huazuara, por fakti eshte qe jane pjese e shqipes se sotme, nuk mund te ndryshojme fjalorin kur te duam ne, eshte e pamundur praktikisht, nje gjuhe evulon dhe zhvillohet natyrshem ne baze te shume faktoreve, keshtu qe ideja qe ti hedh alibaba eshte shume patriotike por e parealizueshme.
Per me teper dakord se do heqim keto fjalet nga shqipja, por me se do i zevendesojme? Te krijosh fjale te reja artificiale nga asgjeja per te zevendesuar fjale qe kane zene rrenje ne gjuhen popullore nuk do sillte shume dobi.

Megjithate urdhero me jep nje ide se si do duhej te vepronim praktiksht per te ndermarre kete pastrim te gjuhes.

----------


## alibaba

> p.sh Xhaketa,Xham,Xhaxha,Xhevahir,Xhungul,Xhep,xhevdet, Xhamia,??


Xhaketa -  nuk e kuptoj këtë fjalën xhaketë, se nuk e përdori kurrë
Xham - fjal turke, shqip i thonë Qelq
Xhaxha - fjalë turke, shqip i thonë Ungji
Xhevahir - fjalë turke, shqip i thonë gur i çmueshëm
Xhungul - nuk e kuptoj këtë fjalën xhungul se nuk e kam dëgju asniher
Xhep - fjalë turke, duhet të gjejmë fjalën shqip
Xhevdet - emër turk, mos i pagëzoni fëmijët me këtë emër
Xhamia - Hale e Allahut

----------


## strange

> Xhungul - nuk e kuptoj këtë fjalën xhungul se nuk e kam dëgju asniher


Xhungel ai emisioni tek News24 :P

Rast konkret Shqipëria :P

----------


## Coca-Cola

Xhi kini ju be ? Xhi doni te beni ? 

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Tigrimelara

Xhaxhai dhe Xhaxhesha, jane Shqip

Ne dialektin e Tetoves mund te gjeni qindra fjale qe fillojne me XH. ose thene shumica e fjalve qe fillojne me GJ.

Xhelit per floke lirisht mund ti gjemi Gel, se me duket kjo xhel vjen nga Italishtja, e kshtu qe shitesi do te te jape nje XHEL e jo Gjel deti

----------


## alibaba

> Ne dialektin e Tetoves mund te gjeni qindra fjale qe fillojne me XH. ose thene shumica e fjalve qe fillojne me GJ.


Është mungesë korrektësie në shqiptim, por shkronja XH mbetet e huaja për ne.

Ka shumë fjalë arabe si dhe nga gjuhë tjera që kanë shkronja që nuk i kemi ne, dhe ne tash nuk mund të mbushim alfabetin me shkronja të huaja, për hir të turqve arabëve etj.

----------


## Scion

> Është mungesë korrektësie në shqiptim, por shkronja XH mbetet e huaja për ne.
> 
> Ka shumë fjalë arabe si dhe nga gjuhë tjera që kanë shkronja që nuk i kemi ne, dhe ne tash nuk mund të mbushim alfabetin me shkronja të huaja, për hir të turqve arabëve etj.


Zhdukja e Xh do sillte probleme te panumerta ne gjuhen shqipe, aq me teper ka shume emra te huaj qe fillojne me Xh dhe me sa di une shume shqiptare mbajne emra qe fillojne me XH te huaj apo shqiptare qofshin .. Imagjino c'peshtjellim sociologjik do sillte heqja/zhdukja e saj  :buzeqeshje: 

Gjithsesi, interesante si teme

----------


## GL_Branch

Gjithsesi ka shume pak fjale me Xh edhe ato shumica jane te huazuar prej turqve po qe mund zevendosohen ne shqip.

----------


## J@mes

Alibabe, shqiptaret nuk flasin te gjithe gegerisht por flasin edhe toskerisht.
Nga ky kendveshtrim shkronja - XH - ka qene dhe mbetet nje gjetje dhe pershtatje mjaft e rafinuar per menyren e te folurit tone.

Le ta shikojme ne kete menyre:
Perveç fjaleve qe fillojne me shkronjen XH si: xhelozi, xhufke, xhuxh, xhiroj(xhirim), xhërrokull/i(bime barishtore shumevjecare e helmet...), xhepgrisur, xhepash, xhep, xhelatine, xhan, xham, xhakete, etj, etj, gjuha shqipe ka dhe plot fjale te tjera qe shkronjen - XH - e gjejme ne brendesi te fjales/ve, si: inxhinier, zinxhir, hanxhar, harxhim/oj, filxhan, buxhet/or, bixhoz, axhend, etj, etj.

Krahas te gjithe atyre fjaleve te krijuara ose te pershtatura, ne te cilat shkronja - XH - ben pjese, nuk duhet harruar qe kjo shkronje ka dhene ndihmesen e saj per shqiptaret, ne thjeshtezimin e te lexuarit/mesuarit mjaft shpejt dhe ne menyren e duhur te gjuheve te huaja. Psh, pershtatja e ( J-se ) me ( XH-ne ) ne Anglisht apo ( G-se ) dhe ( Xh-se ) ne italisht, etj.

Pra per te mos u zgjatur shume, personalisht e shikoj kete shkronje pjese te rendesishme dhe te pandashme te alfabetit tone.

----------


## Zëu_s

Ne gegnishten e shqiperise veriore dhe Kosoves nuk ka dallim mes XH dhe GJ si dhe mes Q dhe Ç, por kjo nuk mund te thuhet per gegnishten qe flitet ne serbine jugore dhe ne maqedoni, ata i theksojne keto shkronja sikur tosket.

Per ato pak fjale me XH mund te perdoret GH ose fare hiq por vetem GJ, per mua shkronjat XH, NJ dhe Ë jan teprice.

E kemi edhe shkronje ZH qe eshte nje kopjim nga sllavet, pasiqe ne evropen perendimore per kete shkronje perdoren shkronja tjera e jo Z. 

Sa i perket shkronjes Ë, do te ishte me mire t'ia benim si francezet, ma mire te zevendesohet shkronja E me nje É , ndersa ne vent te Ë-se te perdoret E pasiqe sot na mbushet teksti perplot me Ë-ja te bezdisshme. Besa edhe Ruset e kan nje shkronje Ë, por nuk e di se si e theksojne ata.

Ne alfabetin tone ka shum mangesi dhe anomali qe do te duhej plotsuar dhe riparuar. Per shqiptaret nuk eshte edhe aq problem te shkruajne dhe lexojne, sepse ne te shumten e rasteve shkruajn dhe lexojne automatikisht, e dine ku dhe çka duhet theksuar, por nje i huaj qe meson shqip ka probleme te medha, sidomos ne lexim te gjuhes shqipe. 

Gjermanet gati çdo 10 vite (ndoshta edhe me shpesh) bejne reforma ne te shkruarit e tyre, ma mer mendja qe nuk jan budalla qe e bejne kete.

----------


## GL_Branch

> Le ta shikojme ne kete menyre:
> Perveç fjaleve qe fillojne me shkronjen XH si: xhelozi, xhufke, xhuxh, xhiroj(xhirim), xhërrokull/i(bime barishtore shumevjecare e helmet...), xhepgrisur, xhepash, xhep, xhelatine, xhan, xham, xhakete, etj, etj, gjuha shqipe ka dhe plot fjale te tjera qe shkronjen - XH - e gjejme ne brendesi te fjales/ve, si: inxhinier, zinxhir, hanxhar, harxhim/oj, filxhan, buxhet/or, bixhoz, axhend, etj, etj.


*Turke te sigurta jane:*

Xhan - (Shqip: Shpirt)
Xhep - 
Xham - Qelq
Xhakete - Jakne, Pallto
Zinxhir - 
Hanxhar - 
Filxhan - 
Bixhoz - 

*Te huaj (latino-germanike):*

Buxhet, Axhend, Inxhinier, Xhiro

----------


## derjansi

mixh, axh, xhamadan, xhup, etj

si dhe ni pjese e mir e gegnis perdor xh ne vend te gj si psh 

xhak - gjak
xhy(i)sh/e - gjysh/e
xheta - gjeta
xherxh - gjergj
xhest - gjest 

etj etj

----------

